# aluminium screen cages



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get one of these cages from in the uk?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

someone was selling one with a yemen for £200 on livefoods classifieds somewhere. well i think it was that one!?
but apart from that can't help!
what's it for? (just being curious!?) hear screen and i think chameleon!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol well i dont no if you've seen the classified bit, theres a list of animals for rehoming and on there is a jacksons cham. ive asked for that so fingers crossed. if it all goes ahead ill be talkin to you alot more hehe


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

ooh! off to have a look!


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

oh yeah that is the confusing one that i didn't understand!!! just got confused! :lol: 

you don't need a screen viv...build one like this:










two mesh doors and big vent at the back...aluminium screen is great if you live in florida but not so good for our minging weather!  just don't hold humidity..


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

A decent flexarium will do you as well if you couldn't be arsed to make one :wink: They are only about £60


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

i can get the aluminum one, though flexariums or (well) built ones like above are fine (looks good by the way )


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah im goina make one just need a temp one for time being. ive heard of ppl burning the flex ones tho? 
do you think a powersun will be ok for it or is normal uv tube better?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah powersuns may get a little warm for the flex'

I've got a 100w bulb about an inch away from the top of mine and just used a UV bulb as well....

Not the best picture in the world but you get the idea!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh great thanks for that


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

the flex are alot nicer than the metal imho, thats why i only stock the flexarium. plus space wise, you cant beat them (putting it away)


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Apoca6 said:


> the flex are alot nicer than the metal imho, thats why i only stock the flexarium. plus space wise, you cant beat them (putting it away)


putting away? where would the chameleon go!? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

lol! if its only a temp home then its ideal


> basky Posted: Sat Jan 13, 2007 7:16 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol. :lol:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

thats alright then!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

darn tootin'


----------

